# Review: Boss Reserve by Cuttwood



## JakeSS (14/1/15)

So I am a bit of a noob when it comes to vaping, but I hope my pallet and my review of my new favourite juice makes up for that. 

Since I have been vaping about a whole six months now, I have been searching for new and exciting flavours in every new e-juice I try. While my hardware was lacking in perfomance, the juices were always great. Now that I finally joined the sub-ohm club, I have stumbled upon a little bottle of heaven.

The Boss!

I have been vaping this or about two full days and cannot stop. Already three quarters of a bottle down! going to sell my kidney to keep up on juice bills.......

Anyways let's get down and dirty.

This juice is Nirvana for any Dessert juice lover. First impressions: when the juice hits your throat you will immediately fall in love with the thick creamy subtle banana taste, followed sweet caramel undertones with a hint of nuttiness. By far the best dessert flavour juice in my books. 

I have been enjoying this juice in my new Kanger Sub tank and the flavour is intense. decided to push my new tank and built 0.3 ohm Double barrel coil on the deck. WOW, this juice was even more amazing when the coils are running hot, less banana and more Honey!.

I rate this juice a 60/40, great flavour with nice cloud production. The closest I have gotten to a juice like this was Suicide Bunny: Mother's Milk and Witcher's brew: Lvl 1 Elixir.

Score: 5/5.

I will definitely be trying the other flavours in the Cuttwood range and will give you guys the down-lo once I have tried them.

I bid you farewell and thanks for reading my first review!

P.S. Thanks to @KieranD for getting these bad boys in!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie (14/1/15)

Well I'm sold.
Thank you, nice review


----------



## HPBotha (14/1/15)

nice one dude!!! not happy that i have not had the privilege yet..... now i need it --- and some vapenaut

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (14/1/15)

Very nice review. You have definitely got my attention with this one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (15/1/15)

Thanks for a great review and for taking the time and trouble to share your impressions with us.


----------

